# Does anyone know a place on the East Coast that has a large selection of boots?



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

andy_d said:


> I want to be able to different brands including Salomon, Burton and Nike. The only place I think of is Paragon in Manhattan but I'm hoping there are other options even if I have to drive a bit


There are some places down here in NC, but i doubt you want to drive that far...


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I set myself up for that one. I guess I should have said - I live in Manhattan and willing to drive about an hour


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Out of Bounds in Scotch Plains, NJ is probably an hour +/- away from Manhattan. It's not a huge shop but the staff is knowledgeable and they all ride. Can't recall if they carry Burton and Salomon boots but they had Nike last year. Along with ThirtyTwo and other brands. Maybe call ahead to see what they have to offer this season?


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Blades
659 Broadway
New York, New York 10012
212-477-7350

Blades
156 West 72nd Street
New York, New York 10023
212-787-3911 

http://www.blades.com/

not sure if they have a "large selection" but i know they sell snowboarding boots and gear... give them a call


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

Paragon has a bigger selection than blades. Check them out though and I recommend the blades store on 72nd. I did a search for Rome bindings and the only store that came up was something in BK. Not by a comp right now but check on the Rome site. Probably a tiny place but at least they carry different stuff.


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

I know blades in NOHO have nike and maybe ride, then burton in SOHO has every burton.
Maybe eastern mountain sport in SOHO will have some other brands, but no many...


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

andy_d said:


> I set myself up for that one. I guess I should have said - I live in Manhattan and willing to drive about an hour


Ski Stop on the LIE (Plainview) is within an hour from you. Burton, Nike, Ride, K2, Flow, Forum, and Vans boots. Talk to Phil.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll give the options a try

I live not too far from Blades on 72nd but the selection seems minimal there? I'll be swinging by when I get my board tuned soon so I'll give it a look


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

andy_d said:


> Thanks guys. I'll give the options a try
> 
> I live not too far from Blades on 72nd but the selection seems minimal there? I'll be swinging by when I get my board tuned soon so I'll give it a look


I'm heading up this week to another shop that may be within your radius. I'll check out what their selection is for men's boots; if they have what you're looking for, I'll let you know.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

I can confirm that EMS no longer carries any snowboard gear.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I actually did a quick search on Paragon's website earlier today and noticed that most of the boots I would want to try out are on there. I'm going to assume the shop will have the same selection and head there tomorrow. I don't remember seeing much there last season but I guess I wasn't really looking


----------

